# NAS Server - 1 -Bay oder 2-Bay?



## delobre (1. April 2016)

Moin, 
ich wollte mir demnächst ein NAS Server zulegen. Ich würde dort hauptsächlich Filme streamen und Fotos sichern.  Jetzt kommt die Frage:  Wäre es empfehlenswert, ein gespiegeltes System (Raid 1?), also 2-Bay (vermutlich 2x3TB) zu nehmen?  Vor allem bei den Fotos ist es echt ärgerlich, wenn die Festplatte ihren Geist aufgibt. Doch normalerweise halten die HDDs meistens 5 Jahre oder länger. 
Als NAS Server würde ich dann entweder den Synology DiskStation DS215j (2x3TB) oder den Synology DiskStation DS115j (1x3TB). Hier liegen knapp 180€ Unterschied.
Und habt Verständnis, wenn ich nicht 100% richtig mit den Begriffen umgehen, bin noch relativ neu im Gebiet


----------



## Vandyk01 (1. April 2016)

Hallo, 
Synology hat ein eigenes Forum, wo man sich (gerade als Anfänger) erst einmal belesen sollte. 
Da wirst Du dann sehr oft lesen, dass ein Raid 1 kein Backup Deiner Daten ist. Also wenn Du deine Daten wirklich Sichern möchtest, solltest Du ein Backup von Deinen wichtigsten Daten auf eine externe Festplatte machen. Das deutsche Synology Support Forum Da findest Du auch eine Kaufberatung sowie viele tips und tricks. Mfg


----------



## delobre (2. April 2016)

okay, danke. Aber mal eine andere Frage: Festplatten halten gewöhnlicherweise 5 Jahre oder länger. So lange werde ich meinen NAS Server nicht laufen lassen, ohne vorher ne neue eingebaut zu haben. Außerdem werden die wichtigsten Daten, sprich Fotos, regelmäßig auf ne Externe HDD gesichert.  Deswegen ist mir die Western Digital 4TB My Cloud ins Auge gefallen. Was haltet ihr davon?


----------



## rotmilan (2. April 2016)

Du kannst nicht darauf bauen, dass eine HDD 4-5 Jahre durchhält, sonst würde man ja kein Back Up machen.

Ein Server (NAS) hat man für verschiedenste Dinge. Was ich aus Deinem Thread rauslese, geht es "nur" darum, dass Du ein Back Up hast.
wenn dies so ist, dann brauchst Du kein NAS sondern nur eine externe Festplatte, egal ob da My Cloud steht od nicht.
Man hat Daten auf eine interne Festplatte (Datenträger) für schnellen Zugriff und hat ein Back Up so ziemlich egal was für ein Datenträger.
Es geht nur darum, sollte die Festplatte den Geist aufgeben, od man löscht irrtümlicherweise, etc, dann hat man das Back Up auf einem anderen
Datenträger.


----------



## delobre (2. April 2016)

Dann hab ich mich falsch ausgedrückt.  Eigentlich würde ich es auch (eigentlich hauptsächlich) fürs Streaming nutzen.


----------



## Vandyk01 (3. April 2016)

Dann braucht du Dich nur noch zwischen ein Synology nas oder Western Digital 4TB My Cloud entscheiden.  Aber ich würde Dir erstmal empfehlen, Dich richtig einzulesen.  Einen kleinen Anhaltspunkte hatte ich Dir ja oben schon gegeben (Das deutsche Synology Support Forum). Da Du ja auch mit einer Western Digital 4TB My Cloud liebäugelst, sollte die Größe ja schon feststehen !? Vermutlich reicht dann 1bay nas für Dich aus. 
Beschäftige Dich am besten mit dem Thema nas noch ein wenig. Mfg


----------



## Reap (3. April 2016)

Eigenzitat:


Reap schrieb:


> Ich würde dir ein anständiges NAS + Backup-Platte empfehlen.
> Synology DiskStation DS115, 1x Gb LAN Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
> oder im Notfall Synology DiskStation DS115J, 1x Gb LAN Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
> Das Ganze dann noch mit einer großzügig dimensionierten WD Red (oder gleichwertig) bestücken.
> Da hängst du regelmäßig(!) eine externe USB 3 oder eSATA Festplatte für das Backup dran, fertig. Lass dir bloß kein 2-Bay als "Backup" aufschwätzen.


----------



## rotmilan (3. April 2016)

delobre schrieb:


> Dann hab ich mich falsch ausgedrückt.  Eigentlich würde ich es auch (eigentlich hauptsächlich) fürs Streaming nutzen.



für's Streamen von Videos brauchst Du mind. ein DS215j, da der Prozessor die Arbeit erledigen muss. Wir haben noch 720p und 1080i (FullHD) Zeitalter, doch so wie es erwartet wird, klopft 4K an der Türe. 
Du musst schon genauer ins Detail gehen, was Du genau willst, was streamen, etc

-> Synology DS215j im Test (Seite 3) - ComputerBase

vllt ist ein neuer TV mit Smart Funktionen die bessere Wahl zum Steamen für Dich
und eine externe HDD über USB od NAS über DLNA zu verbinden, und alles über's TV zu steuern.


----------



## Reap (4. April 2016)

Sag uns doch mal, wie dein Einsatzgebiet Streaming genau aussieht. Da es hier Unterschiede gibt, je nach dem ob der Client oder das NAS transkodiert.


----------



## delobre (17. April 2016)

Danke erstmal für die Antworten. @Reap: Wie gesagt, würde ich das NAS System hauptsächlich fürs Streamen von Filmen nutzen. Ob ich in 1-2 Jahre auch 4K streame, weiß ich nicht. Zurzeit siehts nicht so aus, da ich noch Serien mit maximal 720p anschaue. Mir ist aber auch wichtig, dass bei einem Ausfall der Festplatte die Daten nicht weg sind. Deswegen der RAID Verbund. Mir ist aber bewusst, dass ich beim löschen einer Datei auch die gespiegelte Datei lösche.


----------



## koffeinjunkie (17. April 2016)

Raid ist KEIN Backup daher würde ich lieber auf Beschleunigung setzen statt auf Redundanz. Sichere den Inhalt auf dem NAS separat dann kann passiren was will mit den Daten auf dem NAS. Im Notfall kannst du alles einfach wieder rüberkopieren. Denn als Privatnutzer für Filme bspw. kann ich mir nicht vorstellen das eine Raidoption mit Sichereit Sinn macht. Wo Daten wirklich "zwingend" verfügbar sein müssen ist das eine andere Sachen.


----------



## Plumber3 (22. April 2016)

Hiho zusammen

also ich mach im Grunde das selbe, Filme Serien streamen, Bilder....

hab ne Qnap 419P+ (4-bay) auf dem ich ein Raid 5 laufen hab. Im laufe der Jahre sind mir 2 Platten abgeraucht. Wurd mir immer per Mail gemeldet und konnte ich dank HotSwap funktion easy wechseln.

als Backup hab ich noch einen Qnap TS-212 (2bay), der via Zeitsteuerung 4x die Woche startet und ein Backup vom 419 zieht. Ist mit der Qnap Software total einfach, einmal eingerichtet und nur regelmäßig EMails lesen obs gut lief oder nicht. Alles automatisiert und total entspannt.

der 212 ist Räumlich getrennt, 2 fette Mauern , 1 Gebäude und 1 Etage zwischen, eigener Stromkreis also physisch weit weg.

Ist so aber auch glaub ich jedenfalls die Luxus und Sicherste Variante.

gruß


----------



## delobre (23. April 2016)

Plumber3 schrieb:


> Im laufe der Jahre sind mir 2 Platten abgeraucht. Wurd mir immer per Mail gemeldet und konnte ich dank HotSwap funktion easy wechseln.



Genau das meine ich. Mit dem Spiegeln der Daten will ich verhindern, dass meine Daten durch einen Festplattenausfall verschwinden.

Edit: Wie lange halten solche HDDs eigentlich? Würde die etwa 4-5 Stunden pro Tag mit Daten beschreiben bzw. auslesen (Streamen)


----------



## koffeinjunkie (23. April 2016)

@*Plumber3 [URL="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/members/139186-delobre.html"]delobre*[/URL]
Die sicherste Variante sind abgestöpselte Festplatten die nicht öfters in Betrieb sind und gut aufbewahrt werden. Zusätzlich würde ich ein separates Gerät betreiben was inkrementell neuere Sachen einseitig (Richtung SicherungsNAS) synchronisiert . Aber ob sowas für den Heimbereich Sinn macht da soviel Geld reinzustecken als onehin schon, bleibt einem selbst überlassen.

Ist zwar eher selten aber wenn dann erwischt es einen richtig wenn zufällig beim Backup der Strom weg ist oder genau da eine Festplatte abkratzt.  Alles schon gehabt daher mein Rat, Extern sichern.

Kann man nicht sagen, ich hatte Festplatten mit Top Werten und keinerlei Auffälligkeiten die dann einfach einen Lesekopfschaden (klackern) hatten. Zudem sind die Festplatten 24/7 Betrieb und Normale etwas anders ausgelegt. NAS Platten würde ich nicht täglich mehrmals Ein / Ausschalten weil dann der Verschleiß höher sein kann. Können 6 Monate sein, 2 Jahre, 5 Jahre 15 Jahre. Die älteste Seagate wo ich hatte konnte trotz "Vorsicht" Wert in CDI nachwievor alles runterbuckeln wie am ersten Tag und hatte über 20.000 Stunden drauf.


----------



## delobre (23. April 2016)

Kann man die Daten eigentlich noch retten, wenn die Festplatte ausfällt, z.B bei einem Lesekopfschaden?


----------



## koffeinjunkie (23. April 2016)

@*delobre* 
Es soll Firmen mit Gerätschaften geben, wo man sehr teuer Daten retten lassen kann. Ist aber betont ein kostspieliger Akt. Daher würde ich lieber sicher gehen und alls doppelt abspeichern. Notfalls noch zusätzlich auf ein Medium brennen. So hat man wenn es denn extrem wichtig ist, 3 mal alles verfügbar. Wichtige Dokumente ausdrucken und in Papierform dahaben.


----------



## delobre (23. April 2016)

Ich habe mir nun überlegt, die Daten in meinem PC auf einer größeren HDD zu speichern, und auf einem günstigen 4TB NAS Server (1 Bay) zu sichern. Sollte preislich auch keinen Unterschied machen. Würdet ihr mir eine WD My Cloud empfehlen?


----------

